# Looking toget some chain rings cut



## Bozman (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a good shop that I can get some custom chain rings (nickeled metal) made? I'm located in the DC Metro area but I'm willing to work with folks across the US if they are a solid machine shop.

Thanks in Advance,

Boz


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2019)

Guy on E-Bay does it reasonable too, guess look up custom chain wheels?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2019)

found it... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kustom-chain-wheels-ho-daddy-70-or-less.154168/


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2019)

Jesse McCauley and I met a guy at the October Hershey Antique Auto Swap who just does nickel plating only.  He had examples of his work there that were outstanding.  I believe the guy is based in Vermont or New Hampshire.  I took one of his cards but I fear it likely is back in Pennsylvania.  Maybe @Jesse McCauley can place his hands on the guy's contact details.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 25, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Jesse McCauley and I met a guy at the October Hershey Antique Auto Swap who just does nickel plating only.  He had examples of his work there that were outstanding.  I believe the guy is based in Vermont or New Hampshire.  I took one of his cards but I fear it likely is back in Pennsylvania.  Maybe @Jesse McCauley can place his hands on the guy's contact details.



I'm a little upside down right now amidst a move but when I lay hands I'll post, it stood out that he was exclusively a nickel bright work man.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 25, 2019)

No worry gents. It will be on my fall to do list. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

